# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.4.6

## mohamed73

*★★★★★Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.4.6* *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.4.6 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*   Fixed MTK 6575 Write bugsSome new flash ICs addedUpdate Main software to V3.4.6Other small report bugs fixed  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  As    usual, Version 3.4.6 request install Suite version 2.1.5 at first,We    recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to    new version which is available for all customers with valid, To  download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!  
Best regards! 
Mcnbox

----------

